# Dedicated to all those we cant help



## lovemyShepherd (Feb 10, 2006)

Specially Gary's Genesse County Shepherd girl awaiting Death

Rescues and Rescuers Enter Heaven - author unknown


Unlike most days at Rainbow Bridge, this day dawned cold and gray, damp as a swamp and as dismal as could be imagined. All of the recent arrivals had no idea what to think, as they had never experienced a day like this before. But the animals who had been waiting for their beloved people knew exactly what was going on and started to gather at the pathway leading to The Bridge to watch.

It wasn't long before an elderly animal came into view, head hung low and tail dragging. The other animals, the ones who had been there for awhile, knew what his story was right away, for they had seen this happen far too often. He approached slowly, obviously in great emotional pain, but with no sign of injury or illness. Unlike all of the other animals waiting at The Bridge, this animal had not been restored to youth and made healthy and vigorous again. As he walked toward The Bridge, he watched all of the other animals watching him. He knew he was out of place here, and the sooner he could cross over the happier he would be. But, alas, as he approached The Bridge, his way was barred by the appearance of an Angel who apologized, but told him that he would not be able to pass. Only those animals who were with their people could pass over Rainbow Bridge. With no place else to turn to, the elderly animal turned towards the fields before The Bridge and saw a group of other animals like himself, elderly and infirm. They weren't playing, bur rather simply lying on the green grass, forlornly staring out at the pathway leading to The Bridge. And so, he took his place among them, watching the pathway and waiting.

One of the newest arrivals at The Bridge didn't understand what he had just witnessed, and asked one of the animals that had been there awhile to explain it to him.

"You see, that poor animal was a rescue. He was turned into rescue just as you see him now, and older animal with his fur greying and his eyes clouding. He never made it out of rescue and passed on with only the love of his rescuer to comfort him as he left his earthly existence. Because he had no family to give his love to, he has no one to escort him across The Bridge.

The first animal thought about this for a minute and then asked "So what will happen now?" As he was about to receive his answer, the clouds suddenly parted and the gloom lifted. Approaching The Bridge could be seen a single person and among the older animals, a whole group was suddenly bathed in a golden light and they were all young and healthy again, just as they were in the prime of life. 

"Watch and see" said the second animal. A second group of animals from those waiting came to the pathway and bowed low as the person neared. At each bowed head, the person offered a pat on the head or a scratch behind the ears. The newly restored animals fell into line and followed him towards The Bridge. They all crossed The Bridge together. 

"What happened?"

That was a rescuer. The animals you saw bowing in respect were those who found new homes because of his work. They will cross when their new families arrive. Those you saw restored were those who never found homes. When a rescuer arrives, they are allowed to perform one, final act of rescue. They are allowed to escort those poor animals that they couldn't place on earth across the Rainbow Bridge


----------



## cherishedchessie (Jan 8, 2009)

No matter how many times I read that it still gives me goose bumps. I am a foster home for rescue dogs and most days I am overwhelmed, heartbroken, and exhausted,it breaks my heart to know that when one gets his forever home a ton are waiting to come in and there is no end in sight. Atleast with the bridge it gives one last chance to reunite us with the souls of our dearly lost and loved furbabies.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: lovemyshepherdWhen a rescuer arrives, they are allowed to perform one, final act of rescue. They are allowed to escort those poor animals that they couldn't place on earth across the Rainbow Bridge.


These last two sentences say it all.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

CRYING-no dog and no human should have to die alone.Wonder if we could somehow hook them up?would take a lot of hope-thought-resources.If I thought that at the point where I was facing death I could have a warm close dogger next to me it would be so much less a threat.My great fear as a senior is to spend my last days without a dog.In the reverse as a senior I would feel so useful if I could see a dog to a peacefuldeath(or rainbow bridge if you prefer


----------

